# Muchas Gracias, 'Stumpy'....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got a much anticipated package this AM from Cedar Park.... Absolutely beautiful work, George...(aka StateVet)...LOL

The 'Brisket Butcher' is a true work of art.. Almost too purdy to use.(but not quite..:smile,...Beautiful handcrafting on the knife and the sheath.. Thanks again..but I really dunno how come I deserve such an hierloom.(but it shore ain't coming back..lol)

Great surprise with the BAMC cap..Now...that is a TRUE honor to own one of those... I know they ain't passed out lightly...

Keep me posted on when the next 'outing' is for our Heroes up there at Brook and I'll see if we can't come up with some nice souveniers for them. Also , if'n you need any more conchos..lemme hear from you.. I am DEEPLY in debt to you as it stands...:cheers:

You Dudes check out Stumpy's work...it is SPECTACULAR!!!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That thing is wicked looking for sure. Nice work again George!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool!

Looks like we are now going to have to call you RAMBO


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow! man that thing is pretty!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Cool!
> 
> Looks like we are now going to have to call you RAMBO


LOL...Don't mess with me NOW, Baldy !!!!!!!:rotfl:

(and you can cut out that 'Old Geezer' stuff as well !!):biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL...Don't mess with me NOW, Baldy !!!!!!!:rotfl:
> 
> (and you can cut out that 'Old Geezer' stuff as well !!):biggrin:


LOL, well buddy you just be careful with that thing or you may become known as "Stumpy II"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL, well buddy you just be careful with that thing or you may become known as "Stumpy II"


LOL...Ya got that right, Buddy... Obviously you been talking to somebody who has seen me 'battling' with that POS band saw you unloaded on me.

j/k..Amigo....I LUV that thing...but it still scares the pee out of me every time I switch it on.....:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL...Ya got that right, Buddy... Obviously you been talking to somebody who has seen me 'battling' with that POS band saw you unloaded on me.
> 
> j/k..Amigo....I LUV that thing...but it still scares the pee out of me every time I switch it on.....:biggrin:


I'll be glad to come over and pick up that junky bandsaw and take it off your hands. What do you say, I'll give you $50 for it AND haul it away :walkingsm


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'll be glad to come over and pick up that junky bandsaw and take it off your hands. What do you say, I'll give you $50 for it AND haul it away :walkingsm


LOL..Yeah !!! just move that decimal point one space to the east and we got a deal.... You must work for the 'gubmint' in some capacity.. That's my OWN 'toxic asset' and I'll go to the grave with it...just like the Prez is gonna have to with them 'prime' loans he's figgerin' on buying up..(mostly with 'Trodery Bucks'):smile:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is one fine looking knife. That is a mean looking blade for sure. Congrats on a nice gift for sure.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad you like the "payback", I enjoyed making it for you, not bad for a one-handed wanna-be knife maker if I do say so myself

Oh and you know I had to throw in the hat as an "extra" just to keep up with ya!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Glad you like the "payback", I enjoyed making it for you, not bad for a one-handed wanna-be knife maker if I do say so myself
> 
> Oh and you know I had to throw in the hat as an "extra" just to keep up with ya!


LOL..I'd hate to see what you could do with both 'wings'... That'd put your work outa my 'pay-grade'....

Far as 'keeping up'...you got a BIG credit balance right now..Lemme know when you birds are gonna 'entertain' the guys from Brook again...

jim :cheers:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

'T'...is this you????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> 'T'...is this you????


LOL..I MIGHT be the feller in the checkerd shirt waitin' on his food, Jim...

A 'cook', I am NOT...not by any stretch of the imagination. (but I can SLICE a mean brisket now...LOL...):smile:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great looking knife George.


----------

